# red snapper ft pickens pier



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

RED SNAPPER caught n realesed.... Windy night, lost a couple fish but went home with one blk snapper for a early morning sandwich


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome! That's what I'm talking about. You never know what you're gonna bring up. Nice!


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Haha that's true!


----------

